# Food Safety News - 06/30/2022 FDA doesn’t name food behind outbreak, but Daily Harvest company president does



## daveomak.fs (Jun 30, 2022)

FDA doesn’t name food behind outbreak, but Daily Harvest company president does​By Coral Beach on Jun 30, 2022 12:06 am
The FDA is investigating an outbreak of “adverse events” related to a frozen food that has been recalled, but the investigation notice does not identify a specific product. As of June 29 there have been107 people who reported what the Food and Drug Administration is referring to as adverse events. Traceback, testing and on-site inspections... Continue Reading

FDA continues investigations into several foodborne illness outbreaksBy News Desk on Jun 30, 2022 12:04 am
The Food and Drug Administration is continuing to investigate several food-related outbreaks of infections, with patient numbers slowly increasing. Sources of pathogens behind the outbreak infections have not been identified in five of nine outbreaks under investigation. One outbreak of infections from E. coli O157:H7 has been declared over with 10 patients identified. The investigation... Continue Reading

UK reviews COVID and Brexit impact on food standards​By Joe Whitworth on Jun 30, 2022 12:03 am
A reduction in food business inspections and the delay in full import controls are two major issues identified by a recent report on food standards. The Food Standards Agency (FSA) and Food Standards Scotland (FSS) report covers 2019 to 2021, a period when the United Kingdom was affected by leaving the European Union and the COVID-19... Continue Reading

Petition asks FSIS to ease up on what can be labeled as beef stroganoff​By Dan Flynn on Jun 30, 2022 12:02 am
Kevin’s Natural Foods, based in Stockton, CA, is looking for flexibility with the beef stroganoff standard. It has filed a petition with USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS), requesting an amendment for similar products that do not meet the existing beef stroganoff standard in the FSIS Food Standards and Labeling Policy Book. “Specifically, the... Continue Reading

Caribbean working on climate-related food risks​By News Desk on Jun 30, 2022 12:01 am
The Caribbean Public Health Agency (CARPHA) is conducting a climate risks and food safety baseline assessment. The exercise will determine the resilience of food and water safety and health and agriculture-related sectors in response to the effects of climate change in the region. Objectives include identifying strengths, gaps, and opportunities in the surveillance and outbreak... Continue Reading


----------

